# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Tanning Salons

## CMSturgeon

I am unaware of how many female users we have, or exactly how many male.  Or exactly how many of either sex of our members go tanning.  Point is, I am unsure what type of response I'll get for the question.

I was wondering what tanning salons you would recommend?  I currently tan at AT THE BEACH on 1-240 & Penn.  I have been tanning there for about 3 weeks now and really like it.  I got dark super fast before my Dallas trip and I'm never disappointed with the beds or the employees.  

I hate walking into a tanning place where the employees are rude.  If you're not 17 with blonde hair and wearing American Eagle 6 out of 10 times you go somewhere to tan, you're going to be treated badly.  

I can only recommend a few places because of that problem:

Sun Capsule (19th & I-35 in Moore): It's about to relocate though.  They have a lot of beds and some what nice employees.  I got a good tan when I went there. They have toning there as well.

Cant think of the name (89th & May, OKC): This place is super nice and the lady that owns it is really laid back and sweet.  Her and her sister trade off working days and have other employees for the weekends and nights.  The teens were a little annoying but the owner is really awesome.  I got a good tan there as well.

----------


## Karried

> I was wondering what tanning salons you would recommend?


Not one, anywhere - anytime.  

Use a self tanner.  There are so many products that don't turn your skin orange any more. Invest in some big good quality sunglasses to protect the skin around your eyes.  

If you should take my advice seriously, you'll save yourself years and years of grief.  When you start to age and your collegan is damaged and your skin is crinkled,saggy and wrinkled with age spots or worse, skin cancer, you'll wish to God that you hadn't baked your skin with a tanning bed. 

Okay, enough lecturing but I never put my face in the sun.. ever.. and luckily, I don't have a lot of sun damage but I know many people who baked like a potato and now their skin is damaged beyond repair.  They look years older than they should.. crows feet, sagging sking - sun damaged beyond repair.  I loved to tan, and have gone on many vacations near the equator which is so dangerous...and my skin shows it now.. and I'm early 40's.  I can tell the damage on my arms and hands.. yuk. 


I sound like an old fogey and everyone has to make their own decisions but if you must tan, use a great sunscreen.. 

Sun damage.. really hard to repair and undo. 

Short wave lengths of light (UVB) tend to do most of its damage in the epidermis (the outer layers of the skin), while the longer wave lengths of light (UVA) produce damage in the dermis (the inner layers containing collagen and structural elements of the skin).  When the energy of these small particles of light strike a component of skin (where the light wave stops), the energy released alters the chemistry of that component and damages the component.  This is the initial damage.  These chemical changes also produce free radicals and these radicals continue on to cause additional damage (secondary damage) to other skin components.  This concept of a chain reaction of damage is explained in the _Skin Free Radical Damage_ page.  

Unprotected sun exposure produces double levels of damage; the initial energy damage and the secondary free radical damage. 

In time photodamage and subsequent free radical damage cause collagen to become broken and dysfunctional.  

Melanocyte (pigment) cells become dysfunctional and produce volumes of pigment that result in age spots and other forms of pigment.  

Fibroblast cells become dysfunctional and do not produce new collagen.  Macrophage cells fail to perform adequate skin immune functions, etc.  

In this manner unprotected sunlight causes the damage we identify as aging.
 

People say, what would you change if you had known what you know now?  

I definitely would have not tanned (or burned) so much.

----------


## bandnerd

I have to agree with Karrie on this one.  You wouldn't catch me in a tanning bed for anything.  No amount of money could put me in one of those for several reasons.  Claustrophobia is a pretty big thing for me, and those things look like cofffins to me.  You're basically digging your own grave every time you get into one.

I like being pasty.  It suits me.

----------


## CMSturgeon

Its ok Karried I knew someone would say all of that.  There has gotta be another person on this forum vain enough to tan.  If not, I'm fine going it solo.  I will probably be playing in the sun until the day that I die.  I'll never miss a chance to hang out outside while the sun is beating down on me.  I know it's not good for you but I love it.  I love being tan and I love being outdoors.

----------


## Karried

I know CMSturgeon .. I was the same way.. I love to be tan too ...  :Smiley078:   I wish there was a way to have the best of both worlds.. the closest I've found is self tanner.  They have it in a green base so you don't turn orange.. but it is inconvenient.   I like the lotions that have a really gradual glow. 

 Just try a little bit to wear sunscreen to keep out the worst of the harmful rays.   :Smiley093:

----------


## writerranger

If you enjoy the sun and the tan - go for it. There's risks in everything. When it gets right down to it, we all know that eating lots of red meat and pizza will kill you faster than the sun, but my guess is most here do it, despite the risks.

------------------

----------


## SoonerBent

TCMSturgeon, you're not alone.

The suns effects are also one of those things that have different effects on different people. My wife and I both start tanning in March-April to get a base before our yearly trip to Key West in May. Then we spend hours on our boat every weekend and I ride the bike for many more hours. I'm in my late forties and she's in her mid forties. She can easily pass for thirty. Me, I look more my age but better than a lot of almost fifties I know. I am pretty careful to keep sunscreen on my nose and ears because my dad has had skin cancer in those areas. Other than that let the sun shine on!

----------


## Deni

I dont tan in a tanning bed, but I airbrush tan all the time.. very natural better than self tanners and it last just as long as a suntan.

The down side its kinda pricey and someone has to spray you.. I usually spray myself then have a friend do my back. There is no orange streaks and it really does look good.. I love the sun. I am out doors alot, but to tan in a bed is not what I call fun..

----------


## Karried

I've been wanting to try that... they have salons that do that I believe.. sounds kinda gross 'spray on tan' but if it looks natural.. I'm up for it.  

Don't get me wrong. I love the sun.. and I do like the way a tan makes me look and feel.. and going on tropical vacations without some sort of base tan is a kiss of death after the first day when you burn to a crisp and are in pain the rest of the trip.. so, yes, I have tanned a lot in the past but now I try to use better  protection and just be a little smarter about it.

----------


## Deni

If you are intersted in Karried I do it in the shop. 

Here is a simple way that it works. Think about an apple that you cut in half, leave it out and watch it turn a little brown. Well the product I use is all natural. It does not clog your pores so it is safe on the face. 
For the whole body sprayed I charge 8.00 a session. You get results from the first session. I can go as dark as you want to be. 

The only thing you need to do before you get airbrushed is make sure you exfoliate really well before you go, shave and do not put perfumes or deodorant on. If you use anything like lotions or perfumes you can either turn an icky color or the tan will not develop. You can wear a bikini and get a great tan in about 3 mins versus the tanning time usually about 10 mins. The tan will last 7-10 days depending how dark you are and what moisturizer you use. I also spray you with a pretreatment clarifier and then the tanning spray then we use an hydrating mist. The clarifier takes all the oils out of the skin so the tan goes on smooth. The hydrating mist locks the tan in and helps it develop. Also the tanning spray feels a little sticky so the hydrating mist dries it so it wont stick to you skin.

----------


## CMSturgeon

> I've been wanting to try that... they have salons that do that I believe.. sounds kinda gross 'spray on tan' but if it looks natural.. I'm up for it.  
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love the sun.. and I do like the way a tan makes me look and feel.. and going on tropical vacations without some sort of base tan is a kiss of death after the first day when you burn to a crisp and are in pain the rest of the trip.. so, yes, I have tanned a lot in the past but now I try to use better  protection and just be a little smarter about it.


I do it one a week at At The Beach, the tanning package I pay for monthly includes it for free, I could do it everyday if I wanted but that probably wouldn't look too good. lol.  They have 3 levels of spray tanning and it's a machine that sprays you, not a person.  So you can be nakeyyyy.

----------


## Karried

I'm going to have to try that ... what about your hair?  Do you wear a cap and can you put it on your face?  What if it goes wrong? How can you get it off?

----------


## CMSturgeon

Yeah you wear a cap.  I let it spray my face, all you do is shut your eyes and hold your breath while its spraying.  Some places provide nose plugs if you feel that you need one, I am unsure if ATB does, I've never asked for one.  They also provide little booties for your feet but I dont wear them.  Basically you strip down in the room, apply barrier cream to the areas that it tends to take more heavily (in between toes, palms of hands, etc) and then you get in the booth.  It sprays for like 30 seconds and then you wait 30 seconds to get out to let the mist set and then get out and pat down and get dressed.  If you think something has gone wrong you can just go home and take a shower (but not all of it will come off, lol).  I havent had a bad experience with it yet.  If you do it only lasts about a week before it starts coming off so it's not like you have to live with it for long.  When you go to do it they have you watch a video to make you fully aware of everything you should know and what to do, and there are also signs in the room with directions just in case you feel like you forgot something.  I love the golden tint my skin has when I do it, and it really evens out your skin tone if you tend to be blotchy.  In other words, ME LIKEY.

----------


## Deni

You put your hair in a pony and if you go to a salon that is trained in spray tanning nothing will go wrong, but if you do not like the tan you can exfoliate daily and it will wear off sooner..

----------


## Deni

if you look at the picture of me in that bridesmaid dress.. (yuck) but that is a day old tan from being sprayed. My friend did not get my chest very well but look how dark my arms are. Like I said you can decide how dark you want, if you want the pigment added to the spray its 3.00 extra. My spray is a medium based tan, so it goes on fairly dark in the first place. In that picture we added 3 drops of pigment so I was really dark for the wedding.

----------


## Deni

DO not confuse this with those auto sprayers. I use an actuall airbrush and I spray you. You do not sit in a booth and hope for a tan. We can actually tan you darker than those without the orange spray and the over spray. This is a personal service. Not a booth service. That way I do not spray your hair and I can spray more in places to highlight muscles. Here is a website that will explain more of the tanning process I use... Personal Touch - Professional airbrush tanning

----------


## CMSturgeon

> DO not confuse this with those auto sprayers. I use an actuall airbrush and I spray you. You do not sit in a booth and hope for a tan. We can actually tan you darker than those without the orange spray and the over spray. This is a personal service. Not a booth service. That way I do not spray your hair and I can spray more in places to highlight muscles. Here is a website that will explain more of the tanning process I use... Personal Touch - Professional airbrush tanning


Yeah I've been thinking about doing an airbrush spray tan like that.  Wish you weren't so far away. Was it akward at all when you first started doing it do people?  Didnt mean to step all over your business there, was just telling Karried about my own experiences with the whole spray tan thing.

----------


## Deni

> Yeah I've been thinking about doing an airbrush spray tan like that.  Wish you weren't so far away. Was it akward at all when you first started doing it do people?  Didnt mean to step all over your business there, was just telling Karried about my own experiences with the whole spray tan thing.


Where are you?

No I did not feel akward at all. I mean some people prefer to spray with bathing suits, but there are some that like not having a tan line. I am on of those that do not want to see a tan line. There are areas I spray heavier on me such as my calfs to show off muscles, my arms that might not see sun for a long time and my neck to make it appear slimmer. That is the awesome thing about this system, you can customize it to fit you. You did not step on my business I do not advertise that I airbrush. Its ok.. I started doing it full time 5 years ago in Nevada, however since moving back to Oklahoma I only do it part time. I use it mainly on myself, but offer it to people that do not like going to a bed. I burn to easy to tan, so I use all the time.

----------


## Keith

I prefer the natural way of tanning.....the sun. It's just about lawn mowing season, and I will be in the sun constantly. I use heavy duty sunscreen, and keep my head covered.

----------


## CMSturgeon

Nothing is sexier than guys mowing their lawns with no shirts on.  Actually I take that back, even sexier, a 300lb woman moving her lawn in a sports bra.  That's what a lady I work with does.  MMMMM.  She sure is tan during the summer though, gotta 'give her props' for that.

----------


## windowphobe

No amount of anything will make me look sexy behind a lawn mower.

----------


## Keith

> Nothing is sexier than guys mowing their lawns with no shirts on. Actually I take that back, even sexier, a 300lb woman moving her lawn in a sports bra. That's what a lady I work with does. MMMMM. She sure is tan during the summer though, gotta 'give her props' for that.


I am one of those that will not take his shirt off in public. As a matter of fact, I had my shirt off one night, in the privacy of my home, and my 13 year old asked me to put it back on...feel the love???

I'm not "fat," I'm fluffy....but it has been a while since I have seen my belt buckle. At least I think I have a belt buckle.

----------


## Deni

at least tan fat is better than white fat...lol I am fluffy too and I aint about to mow my yard in a sports bra.. lol I could and no one could see me cause I live in the country but aint going to happen anyhow..

----------


## CMSturgeon

Update:  When I went into At The Beach the guy told me to cancel my contract all I had to do was freeze it and never come back in.  My 2 friends just found out that is not the case, they tried the same and they were told there is no way to cancel it unless you move.  I'm not trying to cancel mine so it doesn't really effect me but the guy DID lie and all.  Oh well, I'll be tan for the next 23 months.

----------


## Hookerb

I have found that Chateau De Bronze on 19th and Santa Fe has very good beds. I have only went four times and have an awesome tan. They just opened up about a monty ago and they dont have contracts and they provide toning too.

----------


## CMSturgeon

I bet that is what used to be Suncapsule that was next to Ross, I tanned there for quite a long time, kinda wanted something on the other side of Moore.  If it's the same place I just kinda got sick of the awkward employees that work the a.m. shifts.

----------


## Jack Wonder

I tan at Tan & Tone America. They're always nice, but they're pushed pretty hard to sell, sell, sell! But I suppose the more product you use on your skin, the healthier the outcome of both the look and the level of moisture retained in your skin. 

Some of the stores are older than others, but the newer ones are REALLY nice! Like the one in Yukon/Mustang or Moore?

----------


## Misty

Are there any tanning salons near Paseo/Downtown?  I can't find any.  I need a few weeks of vitamin D desperately.  No need for the cancer lectures because my dermatologist recommended it, in moderation of course!

----------


## citizenkane

A healthy tan is the first sign of skin cancer.  Ironic, isn't it?

----------


## Misty

I'm pretty sure 5 minutes of tanning a day for a week or two isn't going to give me cancer.

----------


## brenna

> Update:  When I went into At The Beach the guy told me to cancel my contract all I had to do was freeze it and never come back in.  My 2 friends just found out that is not the case, they tried the same and they were told there is no way to cancel it unless you move.  I'm not trying to cancel mine so it doesn't really effect me but the guy DID lie and all.  Oh well, I'll be tan for the next 23 months.



I would've told you to avoid At The Beach at all costs specifically b/c of the contracts, which are ridiculous.   You should never have to sign a contract for tanning, and certainly not one that ties you down for 2 years.   I don't know what package you bought, but if you bought one of lower level packages, like Silver, then you have wasted your money because the beds are horrible.  

That whole freezing loophole that you/you're friends mentioned has notoriously screwed over a countless number of people and, from what I hear, is a true horror story.  They claim that you can freeze your account, which actually means you aren't tanning but they still charge you - what's the point of that, right?   However, At The Beach tells you that "freeze" means they will not charge you...this is a lie and not the case at all.  And the fact that they are still lying to their customers is sickening.   There is no way to cancel, but you can 'sell' your membership to another person-that's why you can find so many 'memberships for sale' on ebay and craig's list.  Rarely do they cancel any accounts though, regardless if you move.   

I just now got done with my contract from ATB, which I signed up for in 2005.  When the last month of my contract was up, the sales guy asked me if I wanted to renew my account - I laughed in his face, turned around, and walked out the door!!   :Frown:    There are so many other great places to tan that offer month to month payment.  

Tan and Tone America also plays the 24 month contract charade, be leery of them too.

Don't sign contracts for tanning!

----------


## BailJumper

I don't recall anyone holding a gun to anyone's head to sign a tanning contract.

My wife has been under contract with ATB for several years. They don't force you to be under contract but the price is much better if you do sign one. She does the spray tan and she couldn't find a price anywhere close to ATB without a contract. If you're going to continually tan, then what's the problem with a contract? If not, then why'd you sign it in the first place.

Reminds me of all those dopes that got adjustable rate mortgages then cried when the rates 'adjusted' and their credit wasn't good enough to refinance.

----------


## sweetdaisy

I agree, Brenna.  My ATB contract is up next month and I'm SOOO excited for it to be over.  The unfortunate thing is that my schedule has changed so much since I signed the contract, I never have the time to go in there...I haven't tanned in the past year, but have been paying for it.  The last time I decided to try to go (at 7am), the manager of the store was late and I finally left after waiting 10 - 15 minutes for the place to open.  

My understanding of the "freeze" is that you still pay for it each month, but the months that you've frozen it will be added to the end of your contract.  Regardless, it still stinks.  A place I used to go to years ago would do a "freeze" where they'd charge $5/mo that you froze it and then you'd just start paying full price when you started going regularly again.  It was a nice deal if you got into a situation where you were short on $$.

Unfortunately, I wasn't aware you could sell your ATB contract...seems like I remember them saying that COULDN'T be done.  Oh well...not going to worry about it now.  I'm just looking forward to not wasting that money anymore.   :Smile:

----------


## BailJumper

I think it's like a $20 or so charge to transfer your account.

Also, I saw a sign that a new tanning place is going in on the SE side of the Skirvin downtown. Hope they've got spray tan!

----------


## brenna

> I don't recall anyone holding a gun to anyone's head to sign a tanning contract.
> 
> My wife has been under contract with ATB for several years. They don't force you to be under contract but the price is much better if you do sign one. She does the spray tan and she couldn't find a price anywhere close to ATB without a contract. If you're going to continually tan, then what's the problem with a contract? If not, then why'd you sign it in the first place.
> 
> Reminds me of all those dopes that got adjustable rate mortgages then cried when the rates 'adjusted' and their credit wasn't good enough to refinance.


I don't recall needing a lawyer to sign a tanning contract.

I think it's stupid to sign 2 year contracts for tanning.  I doubt you've actually read ATB's contract or have witnessed their employees lying about what's stated in the contract, therefore I don't understand why you even posted about the matter, except for the fact that you have an orange wife who is an ATB customer.  

Why I signed it is none of your business.  

Thanks for that last bit about your mortgage, but you shouldn't be so hard on yourself.  ...the world needs dopes like you.

----------


## brenna

Sweetdaisy, that really sucks that you haven't been able to tan for an entire year!! 

The lying employees and the sketchy contract is what is ridiculous.  I don't think they condone selling contracts, but it can be done....may not be so easy to do anymore though.  I hear you on the wasted money, 2 years is a long time to pay for a service you didn't get to take full advantage of!

----------


## BailJumper

> I think it's stupid to sign 2 year contracts for tanning. I doubt you've actually read ATB's contract or have witnessed their employees lying about what's stated in the contract, therefore I don't understand why you even posted about the matter, except for the fact that you have an orange wife who is an ATB customer.


How funny - so, basically, you're calling yourself stupid (I'll second that).  So, basically your arguement is that people shouldn't sign contract without reading them - Well imagine that! Who listens to a salesman and signs without knowing what they are signing? Bitter, bitter, bitter are we?

Sorry hun - wife's spray tan looks yummy! I often joke she should get commissions for all the spray customers she has sent ATB based on her results. "Orange" - you really need to step out of the 80's babe.

But, you are the 'stupid one' (your words not mine) that signed a two-year contract for tanning and is now crying about it.

----------


## brenna

_Basically_, it's spelled argument, stupid.  

I know exactly what I signed, but what was stated in the contract and what was explained in the store, throughout my ATB contract were completely different: 

Originally Posted by CMSturgeon: 
When I went into At The Beach the guy told me to cancel my contract all I had to do was freeze it and never come back in. My 2 friends just found out that is not the case, they tried the same and they were told there is no way to cancel it unless you move. I'm not trying to cancel mine so it doesn't really effect me but the guy DID lie and all. Oh well, I'll be tan for the next 23 months.

This is what happened to me and other people I know, so that is what I was stressing in my post.  The lying, if anything, was what I wanted to share with others about ATB tanning salons.  And, because you don't have an actual contract in front of you, you cannot vouch for this a-r-g-u-m-e-n-t.   

I haven't cried about this incident by any means.   I only wanted to vent my frustration with ATB and tanning contracts in general, that's what this thread is all about.  Why would you tie yourself down for 2 years, when you can pay a cheaper, month-to-month fee at another salon that offers the same quality of tanning?  In hindsight, that's what I would recommend to others thinking about tanning instead of taking the ATB route.  

Sorry to have struck a nerve with you, simply because 'yummy' iodine-smeared skin and oompa loompa-stained granny panties gets you going, babe.

----------


## brenna

:Cheersmf:

----------


## sweetdaisy

It DOES suck, brenna!  I used to love to tan a couple times a week.  I'd go during my lunch hour and have a refreshing 10 minute nap and be ready to roll for the afternoon!  But of course, things change in life and it's not possible to find the time to get in there.

I'm in complete agreement with you about the stinkiness of the contract and the fact that the employees can mislead customers.  To be honest, when I was signing the contract, I thought I was only signing for one year, not two.  There was so much double-talk and I was in a hurry, so I skimmed and signed, not completely realizing that I'd committed to 24 months.  But it's almost over!!!  YAY!   :Smile:

----------


## BailJumper

> Why would you tie yourself down for 2 years, when you can pay a cheaper, month-to-month fee at another salon that offers the same quality of tanning?


Yeah, why would YOU do that? O Yeah - you're 'stupid.'

Sorry sweetie - just dark even skin (no wrinkles and skin cancer like yourself) and thongs. Again Yummy!

----------


## brenna

So, you're calling your wife stupid?   because that's exactly what's she doing too.  

Right after that I said in hindsight I wouldn't have gone the ATB route: 




> I only wanted to vent my frustration with ATB and tanning contracts in general, that's what this thread is all about.  Why would you tie yourself down for 2 years, when you can pay a cheaper, month-to-month fee at another salon that offers the same quality of tanning?  In hindsight, that's what I would recommend to others thinking about tanning instead of taking the ATB route.


I'm 22, so I have absolutely NO wrinkles on my non-orange skin.

I think you're done here, goodbye!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I can't believe that nobody has said it yet.

THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICTURES.

----------


## brenna

> It DOES suck, brenna!  I used to love to tan a couple times a week.  I'd go during my lunch hour and have a refreshing 10 minute nap and be ready to roll for the afternoon!  But of course, things change in life and it's not possible to find the time to get in there.
> 
> I'm in complete agreement with you about the stinkiness of the contract and the fact that the employees can mislead customers.


Thank you for agreeing with me, I don't understand why it is so wrong for me to share my experience with a tanning salon.  Hopefully you can find some time on the weekend or something to go tan before your membership expires....Spring Break is coming up!   :Wink:   I hate the smell of tanning lotion afterwards, so I would only go tanning if I was on my way home to shower; but always enjoyed those mid-afternoon naps too!!  Which ATB do you go to?

----------


## Martin

> i don't understand why it is so wrong for me to share my experience with a tanning salon.


  there's nothing wrong with you sharing your experience.  don't feed the troll, just ignore him. -M

----------


## soonerfan21

Was I the only one grossed out by the "yummy" comments? What cave did he come out of . . .

----------


## BailJumper

'22' - gee, never would have guess it.  love it, you whine about your right to an opinion, but when I post a contrasting one you get your panties in a wad. Sorry about that kiddo.

----------


## soonerfan21

Snap!!!

----------


## brenna

> Was I the only one grossed out by the "yummy" comments? What cave did he come out of . . .


apparently a "yummy" one.

----------


## ksearls

Sorry to get back to the subject, but there is a new tanning spot that just opened downtown.  You can check it out Downtown SunLounge  There are others as well, you can vist the downtownokc.com website and check under services/personal care.

Happy Toasting!

----------


## BailJumper

What? No sunless options at the downtown location. I think they are missing a big opportunity (for an orange, peroxide tan according to kiddo brenna).

----------

